# Motorhome repossession by Black Horse Finance - Help needed.



## 101703

At the beggining of this year I purchased a Motorhome for about £35k with Black Horse Finance. September this year I had run into arrears of 2 payments and was told my vehicle would be taken back. After pleading over the phone Black Horse agreed to let me clear the arrears.

The following Month payment was made without any problems but during October I changed bank accounts and missed this Direct Debit. Black Horse wrote to me but sadly the same week my dads company went bust and I forgot to sort it out.

Last week I had a heart attack - a bit of a shock at 36 but with a lot on my mind I again forgot to deal with them.

This morning I remembered so phoned then to make payment. I was informed that Novembers payment was due 3 days ago so I am now 2 months in arrears. I was about to appologise and pay the 2 payments when I was told "beacause you are 2 months in arrears your aggreement is terminated"

I was astounded, I said its hardly 2 months, its 1 month and 3 days? but they would have none of it and said there is nothing they will do and my vehicle will be re-possesed. They informed me that as the value of the loan is over 25K I have no rights.

I explained my situation fully and calmy to them and asked them to reconsider, even offering to make a few extra payments now to show goodwill. They refused and would not even take payment for the arrears.

They have said my vehicle is being repossessed and they will persue for the oustanding balance, adding they can force me to sell my house to pay there debt.

I really dont know what to do. I want to pay them but they wont accept it. There terms state:

"If you fail to pay a repayment we will write to remind you. If you fail to pay that and the next repaymentthis will mean you no longer intend too comply with this aggreement. If that happens then we will be entitled to accept this and terminate this agreement"

I'm worried sick about this, if anyone can help I would greatly appreciatte it.


----------



## Moonlight

Get free legal advice 

Call 0845 345 4 345

Community Legal Advice is a free, confidential and impartial advices service paid for by legal aid.
Open Mon - Fri 9am - 6:30pm 

They'll tell you your rights when buying goods through a loan or credit arrangement.


----------



## Pollydoodle

Very sorry to hear your tale. All I can suggest is get legal advice ASAP and/or go to the Citizens Advice Bureau


----------



## b16duv

Very sorry to hear your sad story. 

I guess the hard-nosed attitude of BLACK HORSE is due to the incompetent banking sector getting the economy into such a mess.

I'm sure that a good lawyer or citizens advice intermediary will be able to get them to change their mind, so don't give up yet

In the meantime, we should all boycott black horse and their owners - isn't it Lloyds TSB? When HBOS is sold to them, no doubt my finance agreement will be transferred to Black Horse, but I'll fight to retain existing terms and conditions.

Nil desperandum illegitimum and all that!

Best wishes

David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi,

Frankly I am appalled at their attitude.

I am not sure but I believe that the legislation has changed on agreements
pver £25000-00.

Check with Citizens Advice Bureau. and Office of Fair Trading

Peter


----------



## colonel

I think the trouble is you end up speaking to some little no-mark who can't use any discretion. It's the same if you're trying to get any bank to do anything at the moment.

Take the advice soldier, go and see an attorney. (Or rather local CAB)


----------



## EdinburghCamper

First things first, hide your motorhome. Seriously, do NOT tell them where it is, under ANY circumstances. They will not be able to take it.

And get legal advice.


----------



## carolgavin

I agree with Gary on this one. Until you are in possesion of full legal advice re your position I would definately hide the vehicle. It will give you time to sort things out. Try Consumeraction group website for some assistance as well. Hang on and will find website address for you.click here


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> Frankly I am appalled at their attitude.
> 
> I am not sure but I believe that the legislation has changed on agreements
> pver £25000-00.
> 
> Check with Citizens Advice Bureau. and Office of Fair Trading
> 
> Peter


There is also provision in the Act that of it is 'non regulated high net worth individual, the hirer may apply to the Courts for a 'time order' (extension)

My advice is to pay all the arrears immediately and get a month ahead as regards payments.

7.3. The 2006 Act removes the £25,000 financial limit on regulated credit agreements, so that credit agreements of any value would potentially be regulated.

2. * Removal of financial limit: The Act will apply to lending (consumer credit and hire) up to any amount that was £25000 before.* However, this limit will still be retained for business lending and there will be an exemption for high net worth individuals (see below). The Department of Trade and Industry ("DTI") is currently addressing the fact that not all lending over £25,000 for the purposes of buy-to-let will fall outside the scope of the Act, which was the original intention;

http://www.netlawman.co.uk/info/consumer-credit-act-2006.php?pageCategoryID=10271&pageID=19953


----------



## JeanLuc

Start with the CAB. I know I am biased - my wife has been an adviser for over 10 years and I am a Trustee of the local CAB.

They will certainly be able to help you. Depending on the debt-related expertise in your local CAB they may either take the case on directly, or refer you to someone who can if that course of action is appropriate. Many CABs have arrangements with local solicitors to get clients a free 20 minute consultation to check your legal situation.
In order to qualify for free Community Legal Advice which is provided by the Legal Services Commission under the CLS (Community Legal Services) brand, you have to have minimal income - benefits or income support are typical qualifiers for this, so that may not be available to you.

Find your local CAB here:
http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/index/getadvice.htm

Very best wishes for a successful outcome, and try not to get stressed. It is always best to negotiate with the lender, but as you have not had any luck with that so far, you need someone on your side that Black Horse will take notice of. DO NOT DELAY - it gets worse if you do.


----------



## Moonlight

Have a read at this -

How to deal with Hire Purchase debt


----------



## Rapide561

*Motorhome*

Hi

Is your credit agreement a "secured loan" - ie secured on your property.

I can only echo what you have already read and to contact the CAB or The National Debt Line.

http://www.nationaldebtline.co.uk/

Historically, if a loan was unsecured, then the lender had no claim to your house. However, it is possible they can obtain a "charge" over a property meaning that should the property be sold, they claim their payment from the proceeds. This sort of thing is a "second charge" as your mortgage company will have "first charge".

The info given is my interpretation from my own researh and is not advice. The advice must come from the professionals.

Russell


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hi,

Just another point to think about if you own more then a third of the cost of the vehicle then the bank would need a court order to remove the goods its in the small print.
This seems to me to be bully boy tactics, finally send all correspondence registered delivery and any calls keep a record of who you speak to.
Also if in doubt as said hide the van like we did but thats another story.

Cheers C&S


----------



## 101703

I have tried to pay them, them wont take my money (I recorded the conversation so even have this on tape).

Thankyou everyone for the replies so far, any other suggestions or advise very much appreciated.


----------



## duxdeluxe

I am appalled (but not surprised) by this. As per the above good advice - is it possible to speak to someone in the finance company a bit higher up the food chain than the jobsworth bottom feeder that you "negotiated" with. 

Best of luck with this - we can't do much except offer moral support, but we are all rooting for you.


----------



## 101703

To answer the question from Rapide561, no the loan was not secured. It was a normal Black Horse finance motorhome loan.


----------



## 101703

Thankyou duxdeluxe, I did ask to speak to someone higher up and was told I coudn't.

I also had a phonecall an hour ago from someone trying to arrange picking up my motorhome. it would seem that they were not instructed previously to do this as I was told over the phone and that they have been instructed only this afternoon.

As advised the motorhome is now hidden away until I'm advised on what to do.


----------



## Jagman

Good luck with this David - an awful situation.

What bankers they are - if there is a need to reflate the economy what message does this sort of behaviour by banks give to would-be 'big spenders' in the future. As stories of this sort get around nobody will borrow money to buy any big items, it won't be worth the risk. Car and mh market will collapse.


----------



## Rapide561

*Calls*



david3003 said:


> I have tried to pay them, them wont take my money (I recorded the conversation so even have this on tape).
> 
> Thankyou everyone for the replies so far, any other suggestions or advise very much appreciated.


Hi

When phone calls are recorded, as far as I am aware, the "other party" must be made aware of this. There is a quite a lot more to recordinga phone call that you might imagine!

Russell

You have a PM.


----------



## bigx

Hi
It makes you proud to know that your tax is being used to prop up bankers like this,It reminds me of the parable of the unjust steward.
Yours Xavier.
p.s. hope it works out for you and make sure you look after your health,the motorhome wont be much use if you if your laid up.


----------



## 101703

Thankyou Rapide561, I really appreciate your offer and will be in touch soon.

Also, I am aware that Its illegal to record someone without there consent but to be honest I coudnt care less. I havn't posted the recording anywhere as I'm still hoping to find a solution to this, but if I cant sort this out then I feel I should warn everybody I can what they may be getting themselves into dealing with company and the risks involved.

It may stop this happening to somebodyelse.


----------



## 96410

I cant see if you have offered to pay your arrears, why they will not let you keep the van. 
If they take your van back it will go through auction for a lot less than you owe.

I think you need to get on the phone manager or a branch manager to sort this out,(a phone operator will not sort this out for you) this is mad as you are offering to pay them.

this is only my opinion.


----------



## 101703

subaru
*I cant see if you have offered to pay your arrears, why they will not let you keep the van. 
If they take your van back it will go through auction for a lot less than you owe.*

This is what I cant understand. It has been suggested to me that Black Horse are taking this approach at the moment to pull in funds. I and they know that they will get a fraction of the true value for by much loved motorhome.


----------



## 96410

I think you are going to have to be firm on this, At the end of the day the bank only wants its money and if your willing to pay i cant see them wanting your van, you just need to speak to the right person.


----------



## eddievanbitz

OK A couple of points here. You have offered to pay the arreas but they have refused payment, how did you pay before? If you have the sort code and the account number, just ask your bank to make a BACs payment as I am sure that the system is not set up to refuse money sent in by BACs Secondly, If you are short of a place to keep it I will help you.

Eddie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

David.

PM in your message box

Peter


----------



## machilly

b16duv said:


> Very sorry to hear your sad story.
> 
> I guess the hard-nosed attitude of BLACK HORSE is due to the incompetent banking sector getting the economy into such a mess.
> 
> I'm sure that a good lawyer or citizens advice intermediary will be able to get them to change their mind, so don't give up yet
> 
> In the meantime, we should all boycott black horse and their owners - isn't it Lloyds TSB? When HBOS is sold to them, no doubt my finance agreement will be transferred to Black Horse, but I'll fight to retain existing terms and conditions.
> 
> Nil desperandum illegitimum and all that!
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> David


I am with Black Horse, all my accounts are with Lloydstsb, I used to be with HBOS, and having had a health problem a good few years back, I could not run my business, I managed to get a good friend to run it, however as the business could not support two I got sickness benefit, trouble was my benefit came in on say the 10th, but standing orders wewre due on the 9th, HBOS charged me £30 each time they bounced the standing order, every time I phoned I got through to a call centre in Ireland, who were to say the least not intrested, no manager in the branch
I ended up paying ove £800 in charges, so as far as I am concerned they have now reaped what they have sown best thing that could happen to them is to be gobbled up by a better (IMHO) bank


----------



## 101703

Thankyou Peter from JohnsCrossMotorHomes, I will give him a call tomorrow morning.

Its nice to have some backing from a dealer.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

david3003 said:


> Thankyou Peter from JohnsCrossMotorHomes, I will give him a call tomorrow morning.
> 
> Its nice to have some backing from a dealer.


Try him tonight, thats his home phone number!!


----------



## b16duv

What a terrible saga, i'm so sorry for you david.

The cynic in me would say that perhaps someone in the company fancies a nice adria twin at a fraction of market value. Or are vans being reposessed to order?

Sorry, don't know what came over me there!!!!!! Of course that couldn't be the case?

I know it isn't funny. I hope that you get a result - there have been amazing offers for help with this tonight. All I could do is visit them and 'persuade' them to change their mind. I've often been to collect money from tardy payers, but never to get them to accept it! 

David


----------



## some-where-in-oxford

Don't they have to serve a 'Pre-possession order', to give notice of their intentions, and then give you 15 days to contact them to arrange payment?

As other have said, you need to speak to a solicitor ASAP. 

Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## thieawin

First, what is the date of the agreement. The £25,000 limit was scrapped in April bt a lot of finance companies carried on using old forms, you may still be protected. Even if not try the following

Second don't offer to pay, pay, pay quick. take cash to a bank and credit to the account. Then write and offer their expenses and penalties in dealing with your arrears including the costs of anyone instructed to reposess, again pay in cash, immediately

Third do not, repaet not, miss any more paymenst

Four write, setting out what you have done todate to advise of your problems, set the problems out again, tell them what you have done to catch up and for the future to ensure their payments will not be missed again

Finally keep it off road in a locked garage. They cannot take without a coutrt order as they cannot go on the privatre land or unlock the garage. Do not leave on the road, not even a pub car park or an open air campsite storage facility


----------



## Penquin

That looks like very sensible advice, good luck - we all hope you can come through this quickly and without too much more stress.

Our opinions of the "banking service" has reached a new all time low. They have caused the present difficulties by their inept, greedy actions, and are now expecting all of us to bail them out.

Remember to keep everything in writing and send any letters by registered delivery with "Advice of Receipt of Delivery" - you can track when they receive any letters and even have a copy of the signature of the person who signed for it - who is probably not the person you want to deal with, but at least is a representative of the company and therefore has a position in law.

But get cash into them via a bank a.s.a.p. - possibly a Lloyds TSB as BlackHorse finance is an offshoot of them. Thus cash paid in is credited instantly and the cashiers stamp confirms receipt. Cheques etc take days or in some cases weeks, to clear. Don't give them any opportunity by delaying.

GET LEGAL ADVICE FROM THE CAB - they are there to help.

Good luck and do keep us all informed, please.


----------



## drcotts

I approached black horse a few years ago and asked how much loan i could get for 400/month and the amount was so ridiculous. The int rate was over 20%. I went to lloys and got an lots more for the same money as the int rate was only 6% ish

I am so glad i didnt take up black horses offer.

Incidentally with my lloyds loan i can take a 6 month holiday but this doesnt apply if in arrears.

I would try negiations as much as possible as if they take your van back and havent given you due consideration and taken circumstances into accound the financial ombusdman will take a dim view if he finds out.

I wish you sucess with your trouble

Phill


----------



## badger

I can only say....good luck.....and don't let it stress you out.

I can also confirm from first hand experience that CAB are brilliant at these things and they hold more power than you think.

Also from experience, keep a record of their calls and letters to you as too much is regarded as *Harressment* and it can get them into trouble.

Don't bury your head, tackle the problem head on, be honest etc. and don't give em the van....


----------



## rossoandy

*Black Horse Finance*

Sounds as if Black Horse just want to liquidify their holding in your van..
Seems incredible that a few months ago banks were falling over themselves to offer credit to pretty well any person or business.
'we want to help you' was the catchphrase, not anymore its not....

Perhaps if they got to hear of this the few buyers out there are would BOYCOTT BLACK HORSE FINANCE..I certainly would not consider using them after hearing this sorry tale.
If what you are saying is entirely true then their behavior is disgraceful as any responsible lender should take each arrears case on its merits and deal with accordingly.
Would good old tv stalwart 'watchdog' take an interest?
Good luck and I hope common sense prevails.


----------



## 96410

david3003,
How are you getting on?


----------



## rossoandy

*Re: Black Horse Finance*



rossoandy said:


> Sounds as if Black Horse just want to liquidify their holding in your van..
> Seems incredible that a few months ago banks were falling over themselves to offer credit to pretty well any person or business.
> 'we want to help you' was the catchphrase, not anymore its not....
> 
> Perhaps if they got to hear of this the few buyers out there are would BOYCOTT BLACK HORSE FINANCE..I certainly would not consider using them after hearing this sorry tale.
> If what you are saying is entirely true then their behavior is disgraceful as any responsible lender should take each arrears case on its merits and deal with accordingly.
> Would good old tv stalwart 'watchdog' take an interest?
> Good luck and I hope common sense prevails.


Just had a look on the web for an e mail addy to write and bring this web exposure to their attention but could find no e mail addy only postal one, shame cause I sure they wouldnt welcome possibly 100s of e mails questioning their actions....not that they would of course reply.


----------



## chris1955

How were you making the payments? Direct debit....standing order?

Chris


----------



## thieawin

I have just re read your post and all the other posts

maybe I missed something first time out, maybe the finance company have made a mistake.

The law and procedure has recently changed, they appear to be using the old procedure under Consumer credit Act 1974.

This arae was confused, so in 2006 an amandment CCA 2006 s 16, was passed. Only now have a new set of court rules brought the amnedment into play, I think. Remember I work in IOM and this is not IOM law, you do need technical legal advice, quick. Reference CPR Amendment Rules 2008.

My understanding is that if you miss two paymenst thy must send to you a notice with a set of advice information isued by OFT which sets out how they waqnt you to clar the arrears and gives you 14days to apply to coutr if you think their propsals are unreasonable. Have they done thyis, Have you missed the time limit, there may be situations where you can apply out of time for good reasomn, but the longer you leave the worse it will be.

The way I read your original popst ios that you were in arreras two paymenst, caught up, then missed another two. Each time you cathch up the process should start again, new notice etc.

Finally the term in the agrement that if you miss two they can take that as notice of termination is without doubt an unfair contract term which the court, if you apply for relief, will overturn.


----------



## 101703

Firstly, thank you everyone for your advise.

I have contacted the OFT, Financial Ombudsman and Trading Standards. From what they have said there isn't much they can do as the agreement is unregulated.

I have also been to the CAB who have advised me to write to Black Horse explaining the course of events and enclose payment for the arrears which I have done.

I have also contacted a solicitor for advise and I'm waiting for them to come back to me later today.

Black Horse have attempted to collect my motorhome again and I have told them I will not release the vehicle without a court order forcing me to do so. Within 5 minutes of this call Richard Owen from Black Horse was on the phone saying they were taking it to court today, basically so I have no time to do anything to stop them. This is the same person I had the original phone call with who will not let me make payment.

I Have also tried to contact the person Peter from John Cross Motorhomes gave me a number for but just keep getting his answerphone, so I'll keep trying.

I honestly feel like I'm being victimised by Black Horse, I'm sure in this current climate many people have missed payments and its not as if I'm refusing to or cant pay – I want to pay them and as mentioned in my original post I would be happy to pay the next few months in advance as goodwill.

I don't know how long it will take Black Horse to serve me with a court order. I can only hope my solicitor can do something to stop them before they take my van.

If anyone has any further ideas or advise I would greatly appreciate it, I really don't know what else to do.


----------



## johng1974

Jeez Dave, just read this , what a nightmare

I can offer nothing of use, but good luck with it.
Nice support from everyone !


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

_'' Richard Owen from Black Horse was on the phone saying they were taking it to court today, basically so I have no time to do anything to stop them. ''_

In order to get a Court Order, one has to file a claim in the County Court and go through the Court Process!!

Papers have to be filed and then served on you, you then are able to respond to the Court with a counter claim and offer to pay.

If the Claimant is not satisfied with your response they must then respond and then the Court will set a date in the *future* for a hearing at which you are able to state your side of the case.

*They CANNOT go to Court tomorrow and get a Judgement. It does not work like that*

This smacks of harrassment especially if you have offered to pay and in my personal opinion will not go down very well in Court.

Peter


----------



## 101703

Thanks for that Peter, I feel much better knowing that they have to follow this process. My solicitor has been back to me and I have an appointment to see him on Tuesday (he's not around until then) so hopefully he will be able to do something.


----------



## carolgavin

Peter is absolutely correct, they cannot possibly take it to court tomorrow so you do have time!!! They have to first lodge papers with the court they can do this without your knowledge, but after the writ is warranted it will then be served on you. Even after this point you can come to some sort of resolution. Frankly I would try and talk to someone other than the clown you are currrently speaking to!!


----------



## locovan

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> _'' Richard Owen from Black Horse was on the phone saying they were taking it to court today, basically so I have no time to do anything to stop them. ''_
> 
> In order to get a Court Order, one has to file a claim in the County Court and go through the Court Process!!
> 
> Papers have to be filed and then served on you, you then are able to respond to the Court with a counter claim and offer to pay.
> 
> If the Claimant is not satisfied with your response they must then respond and then the Court will set a date in the *future* for a hearing at which you are able to state your side of the case.
> 
> *They CANNOT go to Court tomorrow and get a Judgement. It does not work like that*
> 
> This smacks of harrassment especially if you have offered to pay and in my personal opinion will not go down very well in Court.
> 
> Peter


The more we read the more we get angry about this.
Could we not all have Richard Owen from Black Horse email address and we all email him to stop him.
This man has been ill for god sake have they no pity.
Is there anything we can do.????


----------



## 104477

Crikey! All I can say is that when a finance company tried to get heavy with me I told them the vehicle was in Crete and they could either give me time to sort the finances out or come and collect it. This was due to marital break up that saw the joint bank account emptied by her to pay the outlaws mortgage arrears, they were not sympathetic to my plight but also not willing to spend a huge sum to collect the vehicle from a "vague" address in a foreign clime.
try to talk to a more senior person at finance company then if that fails tell them it is now in Turkey or somewhere that paperwork will be a huge problem. It is not fair that someone who is wanting to pay gets a rough deal when big companies/ banks get a free ride from government for huge cockups on top of their tax breaks.
I am wishing you all the best, but play the beggars at their own misguided game. I wish I could use a stronger vocabulary about the *%[email protected]**^%$£~~ .
Rob.


----------



## carolgavin

locovan said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'' Richard Owen from Black Horse was on the phone saying they were taking it to court today, basically so I have no time to do anything to stop them. ''_
> 
> In order to get a Court Order, one has to file a claim in the County Court and go through the Court Process!!
> 
> Papers have to be filed and then served on you, you then are able to respond to the Court with a counter claim and offer to pay.
> 
> If the Claimant is not satisfied with your response they must then respond and then the Court will set a date in the *future* for a hearing at which you are able to state your side of the case.
> 
> *They CANNOT go to Court tomorrow and get a Judgement. It does not work like that*
> 
> This smacks of harrassment especially if you have offered to pay and in my personal opinion will not go down very well in Court.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> The more we read the more we get angry about this.
> Could we not all have Richard Owen from Black Horse email address and we all email him to stop him.
> This man has been ill for god sake have they no pity.
> Is there anything we can do.????
Click to expand...

Pssssst Mavis look here


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'' Richard Owen from Black Horse was on the phone saying they were taking it to court today, basically so I have no time to do anything to stop them. ''_
> 
> In order to get a Court Order, one has to file a claim in the County Court and go through the Court Process!!
> 
> Papers have to be filed and then served on you, you then are able to respond to the Court with a counter claim and offer to pay.
> 
> If the Claimant is not satisfied with your response they must then respond and then the Court will set a date in the *future* for a hearing at which you are able to state your side of the case.
> 
> *They CANNOT go to Court tomorrow and get a Judgement. It does not work like that*
> 
> This smacks of harrassment especially if you have offered to pay and in my personal opinion will not go down very well in Court.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> The more we read the more we get angry about this.
> Could we not all have Richard Owen from Black Horse email address and we all email him to stop him.
> This man has been ill for god sake have they no pity.
> Is there anything we can do.????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssst Mavis look here
Click to expand...

Is everyone game what do think david 3003 just say the word :lol: 
also here is the man at the top

Black Horse has appointed Chris Sutton as the new managing director of its motor & Leisure division.

For the past four years Sutton has been managing director of expatriate banking at Lloyds TSB's international banking business. 
Previously he held executive roles in wealth management, regulated sales and UK retail banking. His career in the group has spanned over 20 years. "I'm very excited about my new role and am looking forward to building further upon the position that Black Horse Motor & Leisure enjoys at the point of sale," said Sutton.


----------



## annetony

You have been treated despicably, I have every sympathy for you and hope that you get it sorted soon.

It has put me off finance pemanantly and after reading this thread I wouldn't touch Black Horse with a barge pole--and I'm sure that goes for most members on here

I wish I could say or do something to help but I cant all I can do is wish you luck

maybe a phone call to the nationals, or even the threat of one may put the shivers up them, they wont like bad press


Anne


----------



## 104477

carolgavin said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> 
> _'' Richard Owen from Black Horse was on the phone saying they were taking it to court today, basically so I have no time to do anything to stop them. ''_
> 
> In order to get a Court Order, one has to file a claim in the County Court and go through the Court Process!!
> 
> Papers have to be filed and then served on you, you then are able to respond to the Court with a counter claim and offer to pay.
> 
> If the Claimant is not satisfied with your response they must then respond and then the Court will set a date in the *future* for a hearing at which you are able to state your side of the case.
> 
> *They CANNOT go to Court tomorrow and get a Judgement. It does not work like that*
> 
> This smacks of harrassment especially if you have offered to pay and in my personal opinion will not go down very well in Court.
> 
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> The more we read the more we get angry about this.
> Could we not all have Richard Owen from Black Horse email address and we all email him to stop him.
> This man has been ill for god sake have they no pity.
> Is there anything we can do.????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pssssst Mavis look here
Click to expand...

Would it be deemed as seriously uncool to send him a message stating he is a complete [email protected]{**&%^$""£%&? and does he know his parentage? Hope I never meet him.


----------



## b16duv

Nuke,

Could you make this post a sticky please? It would be of assistance to others contemplating finance through Black .horse.

David


----------



## mauramac

Hi David

There could be a very good reason why no one else on here has suggested this course of action so I make it with some reservations.....

Have you considered going to the tabloids and asking them to cover the story?

If that doesn't appeal to you or they are not interested then I am sure the Daily Mail has a service where they give assistance to people in financial difficulties with large companies. Sorry to be so vague but I know I have read this page time and time again and stories far worse than yours (not belittling yours at all) get sorted out by this woman and then she prints a summary of what happened.

Dos anyone on here know what I am talking about? if so perhaps you could explain it better than me.

Anyway, it might be just what Lloyds & Blackhorse finance could do without right now - some bad press.

I do hope this helps, but please make sure you send the money into the Bank and if at all possible perhaps overpay a bit of the money owed. If you transfer it from another branch I can't see how they can refuse to accept it.


----------



## Nora+Neil

david3003

All I want to say is Good luck.


----------



## 101703

Thanks for the replies, I'm trying to track down an email address for Chris Sutton now so I can contact him direct.


----------



## locovan

david3003 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm trying to track down an email address for Chris Sutton now so I can contact him direct.


I have been trying to but I cant even find where Black Horse head office is are they owned by someone else.


----------



## ramos

*blackhorse repro*

Hi MHO is hide the van refuse to be intimidated by these bulying tactics. Demand that they take you to court.
At court Im sure that providing you can assure the court ,that you have the means to pay and the will to pay, and that your circumstances were at the time exceptional and that your defaulting was out of charachter. Common sense will prevail.
I understand that in todays climate the blackhorse are nervous about debt. But in this instance they are behavouring unreasonably. That is the crux of this matter on which you or your solicitor should base your defence.
As I said its just my HO.
Good luck :roll:


----------



## richardjames

Try http://www.blackhorse.co.uk/ and http://www.blackhorse.co.uk/motor/motor_contact.aspx They even charge telephone calls on an 0870!! So its a visit to say no to 0870
Hope that helps
Richard


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

carolgavin said:


> Peter is absolutely correct, they cannot possibly take it to court tomorrow so you do have time!!! They have to first lodge papers with the court they can do this without your knowledge, but after the writ is warranted it will then be served on you. Even after this point you can come to some sort of resolution. Frankly I would try and talk to someone other than the clown you are currrently speaking to!!


Once the papers have been lodged with the Court, the Court must send details to the 'debtor' who then has the chance to respond.

They cannot get a writ or possesion order immediately as if the debtor responds, it then gets set down for a hearing goes before a District Judge who listens to both sides of the case, very informally, no need for solicitor if you do not want the expense.

Fortunately this very unfair part of the Consumer Credit Act on unregulated agreements has now been stopped and HP agreements over £25,000 are covered by the normal HP restrictions, eg no snatch backs after a third of the total HP price has been paid. Cancellation of agreement after half has been paid and early settlement rebates covered by 'Rule of 78'
This applies to all agreements after April 2008.

Peter


----------



## b16duv

Black Horse Limited

Registered in England and Wales with registered number 661204

Registered Office: 25 Gresham Street, London EC2V 7HN

Please write to us at:

St William House

Tresillian Terrace

Cardiff

CF10 5BH

Contact Us by Telephone

Existing Customer? Call Customer Services on 0870 242 7878

Black Horse Limited is: 
registered as a company in England and Wales with number 661204 and registered office at 25 Gresham Street, London EC2V 7HN. 
licensed under the Consumer Credit Act 1974 by the Office of Fair Trading with licence number 006886. 
authorised and regulated by the Financial Services Authority for insurance mediation. FSA number 313409 
a member of the Finance & Leasing Association and complies with its Lending Code a copy of which we will provide on request

Contact us

We welcome trade and consumer feedback:

You may wish to write to us at St William House, Tresillian Terrace, Cardiff CF10 5BH or click on 'Contact Us' to send us your enquiry.

And this link is the governments advice about finance.
http://www.berr.gov.uk/whatwedo/consumers/

How about a mass motorhome protest at their premises?

David


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi David, I'm sorry I can't offer any advice relating to this matter.  I just felt the need to offer moral support to you and wish for a successful resolution in your favour.

I'm stunned and ashamed by what I have read in this topic. 8O Clearly, Black Horse should be equally ashamed of their actions, especially when their own home page states



> _*Black Horse has over 50 years experience and is committed to customer satisfaction.*_


Some customer satisfaction! :evil:

Good luck!


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> Hi David, I'm sorry I can't offer any advice relating to this matter.  I just felt the need to offer moral support to you and wish for a successful resolution in your favour.
> 
> I'm stunned and ashamed by what I have read in this topic. 8O Clearly, Black Horse should be equally ashamed of their actions, especially when their own home page states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Black Horse has over 50 years experience and is committed to customer satisfaction.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Some customer satisfaction! :evil:
> 
> Good luck!
Click to expand...

Yep, I'm with UncleNorm. It is disgraceful behaviour on the part of Black Horse Finance.

If it is any help David, I have just sent an e-mail with a link to this forum, to chris.sutto[email protected]

It hasn't come back as undelivered yet, so I have to assume it is correct.

All the very best of luck with this,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, I'm sorry I can't offer any advice relating to this matter.  I just felt the need to offer moral support to you and wish for a successful resolution in your favour.
> 
> I'm stunned and ashamed by what I have read in this topic. 8O Clearly, Black Horse should be equally ashamed of their actions, especially when their own home page states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Black Horse has over 50 years experience and is committed to customer satisfaction.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Some customer satisfaction! :evil:
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm with UncleNorm. It is disgraceful behaviour on the part of Black Horse Finance.
> 
> If it is any help David, I have just sent an e-mail with a link to this forum, to [email protected]
> 
> It hasn't come back as undelivered yet, so I have to assume it is correct.
> 
> All the very best of luck with this,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Right so have I
Anyone else ??? :lol:


----------



## Wupert

[quote="Right so have I
Anyone else ??? :lol:[/quote]

Yep

Hi Chris

Could you please log on to the Motor Home Facts web site and read this thread

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-55735-60-days0-orderasc-.html

If this information is true your staff are letting you and your company down in a big way


----------



## carolgavin

Me three!!!


----------



## Carper

Hi

I have also just emailed Mr Sutton.

Dave, Sorry i am unable to offer any advice, but you do have my support

Good Luck

Doug


----------



## 94639

Have sent the following

Hi Chris

I thought I would draw your attention to the following thread on the Motorhome Facts Forum

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-55735-60-days0-ordera sc-.html

If this information is true, your staff are letting you and your company down in a big way.
There are over 20,000 members on this forum and the word is spreading through other
motorhome and caravanning forums about this situation.
From your point of view it could seriously affect the amount of business carried out by 
your company at next years Motorhome and Caravanning show at the N.E.C.
I sincerely hope that a solution to the benefit of both parties can be agreed upon.
Regards


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

It may be out of date information but 6 years ago one Graham Field was appointed Director of Retail Finance which, if he still there, would make him Richard Owen's boss.
Cardif office does have a non-0870 number but, sadly, I think it will take you to the same call centre. It is 02920298902.
I am in Spain and Skype won't hold up long enough to get to the head of the queue :evil: 
If someone could get through and ask for Mr Fields secretary or his email address, they might get lucky.
I would then want to send an email to him saying that he should get a PR person to look at the MHF thread as it is doing the company image a lot of harm the way they are handling this affair.
Graham Field's boss will be the Group Executive Director for Lloyds TSB, a Peter B Ellwood, unless I'm out of date on that too.
Good luck. You do have a good chance of winning, really!
Patrick


----------



## Dougle

Another one sent...........

Dave


----------



## Wizzo

Me too. He could have an unusually full inbox come Monday morning!  

JohnW


----------



## Zebedee

I can't send an email for obvious reasons, but if folk are drawing attention to this thread you might like to suggest that it can be easily removed in it's entirety once a satisfactory conclusion has been assured.

Just a thought.


----------



## carolgavin

I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!! 

Ok am calm now please David can you PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JockandRita

Zebedee said:


> Just a thought.


And a very good one too Dave, although I am hoping that Carol has information that might bring this horrible saga to an amicable closure.

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

carolgavin said:


> I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!!


Oh right, I wonder where mine is then? :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!!
> 
> Ok am calm now please David can you PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!


Are you shouting because you are angry???


----------



## carolgavin

locovan said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!!
> 
> Ok am calm now please David can you PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shouting because you are angry???
Click to expand...

Noooooo its cos am all excited at getting reply at all!!!!! He needs davids contact details.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Zebedee said:


> I can't send an email for obvious reasons, but if folk are drawing attention to this thread you might like to suggest that it can be easily removed in it's entirety once a satisfactory conclusion has been assured.
> 
> Just a thought.


Why remove it, just shows the greed of these finance companies and on these unregulated agreements it is *PURE AND UTTER GREED.* Just try and settle an unregulated agreement and they want ALL the interest charges with no early settlement rebates.

I have run my own finance company for many years and when customers were in trouble but willing to pay, we put their accounts on hold until they could, not kick them in the teeth like this and its not the first case I have heard off either.

(I am not accepting new business now as I wish to eventually close that business down)

Peter


----------



## JockandRita

locovan said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!!
> 
> Ok am calm now please David can you PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shouting because you are angry???
Click to expand...

Hi Mavis,

I don't think Carol is angry. Mad maybe, but not angry. :wink:

See Here

Jock.


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!!
> 
> Ok am calm now please David can you PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shouting because you are angry???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Noooooo its cos am all excited at getting reply at all!!!!! He needs davids contact details.
Click to expand...

oh brill it has worked.
The Power of a forum eh!! :lol:


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE HAD A REPLY FROM MR SUTTON!!!!!!!! SORRY AM SHOUTING!! Ooooooh still shouting!!!!
> 
> Ok am calm now please David can you PM me immediately!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shouting because you are angry???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mavis,
> 
> I don't think Carol is angry. Mad maybe, but not angry. :wink:
> 
> See Here
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Thanks it is all going to fast I cant keep up :roll:


----------



## locovan

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't send an email for obvious reasons, but if folk are drawing attention to this thread you might like to suggest that it can be easily removed in it's entirety once a satisfactory conclusion has been assured.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Why remove it, just shows the greed of these finance companies and on these unregulated agreements it is *PURE AND UTTER GREED.* Just try and settle an unregulated agreement and they want ALL the interest charges with no early settlement rebates.
> 
> I have run my own finance company for many years and when customers were in trouble but willing to pay, we put their accounts on hold until they could, not kick them in the teeth like this and its not the first case I have heard off either.
> 
> (I am not accepting new business now as I wish to eventually close that business down)
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

I think it should be held with pride to just show the power of the members.
We all rallied round someone who was being treated unfairly and if I ever get in trouble I sure know where I would come for help.
Bless you all XX :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Think a lot of thanks should go to person who got the contact details and sent email. No idea why he responded to mine in particular as I just jumped on the bandwagon, am sure several people sent one before me. But hey who cares as long as we get a result for David.


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> Think a lot of thanks should go to person who got the contact details and sent email. No idea why he responded to mine in particular as I just jumped on the bandwagon, am sure several people sent one before me. But hey who cares as long as we get a result for David.


Perhaps he has a heart and he loves Panda's :lol: 
As you say it doesnt matter that was a fast result. 8O


----------



## 101703

Hi all,

I have just had a phonecall from Chris Sutton who is going to look into this for me and call me again on Monday.

He informes me this is not how his company operates and cant understand why if what I'm saying is correct (which it is) why they are taking this action.

I would like to thank him and all of you for helping me with this, I might get to keep my motorhome after all.

I'll let you know what happens on Monday.

Again, thankyou.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, I'm sorry I can't offer any advice relating to this matter.  I just felt the need to offer moral support to you and wish for a successful resolution in your favour.
> 
> I'm stunned and ashamed by what I have read in this topic. 8O Clearly, Black Horse should be equally ashamed of their actions, especially when their own home page states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Black Horse has over 50 years experience and is committed to customer satisfaction.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Some customer satisfaction! :evil:
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I'm with UncleNorm. It is disgraceful behaviour on the part of Black Horse Finance.
> 
> If it is any help David, I have just sent an e-mail with a link to this forum, to [email protected]
> 
> It hasn't come back as undelivered yet, so I have to assume it is correct.
> 
> All the very best of luck with this,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

Its Jock and Rita we have to thank :lol: :lol:

Well done David thats just great news :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

Wooohooooo heres hoping for a result david. Yes thanks to jock and rita, sorry jock hunny he must have liked me flashing panda better than your wee people in a bed..........................


----------



## Penquin

*Another one*

I have read the thread above and realise that it appears as if some action may be happening but have sent the following e-mail in the hope of keeping up the pressure;

Dear Chris,

I understand you have a senior position within Black Horse Finance Ltd., I think you should be aware of the thread concerning the activities of Black horse Finance in relationship to one of your customers.

This thread can be found via the following link;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-55735-60-days0-ordera sc-.html

Whilst I appreciate that we are only reading one side of a story, the contents of the thread as reported may be seriously damaging the reputation of Black Horse Finance within the community of Motorhome owners on this forum - approx 25,000 at present.

It appears as if some-one within your company is acting in an over-zealous manner towards this customer, from his account he has been trying to make payments to your company but has been refused for some unknown reason and actions have apparently been threatened which to many of us would appear to be bullying.

If such actions or threats appear in that way to us I suspect that they would to other reasonable minded people and would, of course, be of interest in any subsequent court action if proved.

I realise that you are not personally responsible for this course of action but would strongly suggest that you seek an early solution to this state of affairs in a way that will not further damage the reputation of Black Horse finance at a time when financial organisations are the recipients of many adverse comments in the national press.

I believe that you have received several e-mails from concerned members of the forum about the actions that have been taken or stone-walled as reported in the thread.

Thank you for taking the time to read this e-mail, and, I hope, the relevant thread. It would be great to hear that the problem has been resolved sensibly and amicably to both sides. I would also hope that such a resolution could be equally reported on the forum.

Yours sincerely,

[my signature]

We all hope this will help resolve an unpleasant situation a.s.a.p.

Good luck!


----------



## Penquin

I have received 2 replies from Chris, the first one is as follows;

Thanks ******* – I have already spoken to the individual and am personally reviewing the situation – hopefully this will filter through to the site shortly.

The 2nd was giving approval for this to be published on the thread, hopefully his review will result in an amicable and acceptable solution to both sides.

I think this is an excellent example of the use of MHF as a positive influence.


----------



## 92859

*BH*

Greetings,

Best wishes with your situation with Black Horse David, I hope it is resolved to suitably amicable solution and that are able to keep your motorhome.

We look forward to seeing you at on of our mhf events.


----------



## Wupert

*Re: BH*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Best wishes with your situation with Black Horse David, I hope it is resolved to suitably amicable solution and that are able to keep your motorhome.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you at on of our mhf events.


Brill...... in all aspects

What a great site and member response

PS I think twas my post that swung it


----------



## Zebedee

Penquin said:


> I have received 2 replies from Chris, the first one is as follows;
> 
> Thanks ******* - I have already spoken to the individual and am personally reviewing the situation - hopefully this will filter through to the site shortly.
> 
> The 2nd was giving approval for this to be published on the thread, hopefully his review will result in an amicable and acceptable solution to both sides.
> 
> I think this is an excellent example of the use of MHF as a positive influence.


Nicely done Penguin. 

Needless to say the post would not have been removed without the express wishes of the OP. It was just a suggestion which might have modified the possible perception of blackmail . . . which could have been counter productive. :?

Let's hope for a mutually satisfactory outcome.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I've sent a polite note to Chris Sutton tonight to add one more voice asking for his help in providing an amicable solution.

He will probably have no knowledge of the way his Black Horse team have handled things to date, and one more email might just show how concerned people are.

If it helps David resolve things satisfactorily, that'll be great.

Hurricane Smith


----------



## JockandRita

david3003 said:


> I'll let you know what happens on Monday.
> 
> Again, thankyou.


Please do Chris. I'll be looking forward to that post.

I am so glad that there appears to be some action on your behalf, from Mr Sutton at Black Horse. I get so angry when I hear of Joe Public being put under pressure like that, by huge national/international establishments, and with us mere tax payers bailing out some of these finacial institutions to the tune of billions of £s, it makes the blood boil to hear of their harrassment tactics. :evil: :evil: :evil:

I will point out that although angered by the above events, my email to Mr Sutton, was short and sweet, but informative and polite.



locovan said:


> Its Jock and Rita we have to thank


Thanks Mavis, but I just used what info was already provided, and had a hunch that fortunately paid off.



carolgavin said:


> sorry jock hunny he must have liked me flashing panda better than your wee people in a bed..........................


Everyone's a sucker for cuddly bear Carol. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Does any one remember "Citizen Smith? :wink:

POWER TO THE PEOPLE. :flag198:

Regards to *all *that helped,

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> david3003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know what happens on Monday.
> 
> Again, thankyou.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do Chris. I'll be looking forward to that post.
> 
> I am so glad that there appears to be some action on your behalf, from Mr Sutton at Black Horse. I get so angry when I hear of Joe Public being put under pressure like that, by huge national/international establishments, and with us mere tax payers bailing out some of these finacial institutions to the tune of billions of £s, it makes the blood boil to hear of their harrassment tactics. :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> I will point out that although angered by the above events, my email to Mr Sutton, was short and sweet, but informative and polite.
> 
> 
> 
> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its Jock and Rita we have to thank
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mavis, but I just used what info was already provided, and had a hunch that fortunately paid off.
> 
> 
> 
> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry jock hunny he must have liked me flashing panda better than your wee people in a bed..........................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone's a sucker for cuddly bear Carol. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does any one remember "Citizen Smith? :wink:
> 
> POWER TO THE PEOPLE. :flag198:
> 
> Regards to *all *that helped,
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

 Thanks Mavis, but I just used what info was already provided, and had a hunch that fortunately paid off.)

It paid off big time I just could not find his Email address I found where he had been promoted.
In the process I found that they are also TSB LLoyds which I didnt know about.
Power to the people alright it was great we went from Page 6 to Page 10 in a short space of time it was a piece of very fast work with so many emails goiing to the top man.
If anyone else has a problem again, we know what to do wont we.
Really looking forward to Monday and hope it is now resolved. :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith

In addition to his busy day job, Black Horse's Chris Sutton was kind enough to email me a reply after 11.00pm yesterday evening.

He said:
"Thanks for your note John. I would like to confirm that I have already spoken to the person involved and am personally investigating the situation." 

Anyone working that late at night, in my view, is someone who will work to resolve things fairly. Good for him.

HurricaneSmith


----------



## AberdeenAngus

HurricaneSmith said:


> In addition to his busy day job, Black Horse's Chris Sutton was kind enough to email me a reply after 11.00pm yesterday evening.
> 
> He said:
> "Thanks for your note John. I would like to confirm that I have already spoken to the person involved and am personally investigating the situation."
> 
> Anyone working that late at night, in my view, is someone who will work to resolve things fairly. Good for him.
> 
> HurricaneSmith


If you want something done, give it to a busy man !

(or woman)


----------



## bigfoot

Well done everyone and good luck David. Now how did that old ad for Electricity go?.."I've got the power",so have we.
It shows how a polite and reasoned communication can work wuth a reasonable man,albeit the 'Head Honcho'. Never speak to the assistant when you can speak to the manager.
A lot of these financial services are driven by targets and usually the people at the call centre have no training in discretion.
Enjoy your travels.


----------



## redjumpa

*Smiffy*



jockandrita said:


> Does any one remember "Citizen Smith? :wink:
> 
> POWER TO THE PEOPLE. :flag198:


Sorry to have to correct you Jock ....but I think you'll find that's Citizen Smiff!!!


----------



## Rapide561

*Repossession*

Hi

Fight the Pirates! Well done to all those who emailed etc.

Russell

Can anyone think of a way to get Speed1 out of the hands of the Boulogne Chamber of Commerce?


----------



## Zebedee

Convince Greenpeace it's the most environmentally friendly boat on the Channel routes? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan

*Re: Repossession*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Fight the Pirates! Well done to all those who emailed etc.
> 
> Russell
> 
> Can anyone think of a way to get Speed1 out of the hands of the Boulogne Chamber of Commerce?


Well!!!! :lol: http://www.portboulogne.com/informations/write-us.html


----------



## JockandRita

HurricaneSmith said:


> In addition to his busy day job, Black Horse's Chris Sutton was kind enough to email me a reply after 11.00pm yesterday evening.


Hmm, I must be the only one that *didn't* get a reply then! :?

Oh well, not to worry, so long as David's situation reaches a point where he is happy, and can rest easy.



> Sorry to have to correct you Jock ....but I think you'll find that's Citizen Smiff!!! Very Happy


Och, I already knew that. I just didn't want to appear fick. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## locovan

JockandRita said:


> HurricaneSmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to his busy day job, Black Horse's Chris Sutton was kind enough to email me a reply after 11.00pm yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I must be the only one that *didn't* get a reply then! :?
> 
> Oh well, not to worry, so long as David's situation reaches a point where he is happy, and can rest easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to have to correct you Jock ....but I think you'll find that's Citizen Smiff!!! Very Happy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Och, I already knew that. I just didn't want to appear fick. :wink:
> 
> Jock.
Click to expand...

*Hmm, I must be the only one that didn't get a reply then! *
No jock I didnt. I think those that took their time and emailed a better letter got the replies but we just got it there fast I just sent the link and asked very politly Please help the man.
The other Emails were thought out better. 
Anyway so long as it helped. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin

Any update on the situation yet?


----------



## Mike48

Bump


----------



## 101703

Hi all, I've had a hectic couple of days so its taken me a while to get time to post a reply.

I had a message on my answerphone on Saturday morning from Chris Sutton asking me to give him a call again (he left his home and mobile number to cotact him).

I called him where I was informed it was all sorted now and to call the number given to make payment which I did straight away. I'm sure I could have argued a reduction in the nearly £300 worth of charges placed on the account, most of which I'm sure were added after I had tried to pay, but just coudnt face anymore aggrovation so just paid the lot.

The sad thing is I truly believe if I could have spoken to someone a little higher up originally this would have been sorted instantly - saving me nearly £300 and a few sleepless nights and saving Black horse the bad PR.

I would like to thank Mr Sutton for going out his way to sort this matter and I would like to especially thank everyone on this forum who has helped.

If you see a blue 08 plate Adria Twin on site come and say hi.


----------



## AberdeenAngus

Nice one David.....result !


----------



## tresrikay

Might be a nice Idea to stand outside the Blackhorse finance stand at the up and comming caravan and motohome shows, and as the slinky girls hand out their leaflets you hand out some photocopies of the reality of these nice sharks real methods and ethics.


----------



## carolgavin

Am glad it all worked out for you David and thank goodness for Chris Sutton who went out of his way to sort things out for you. 

Well done Chris.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Well done David - I'm absolutely delighted for you.

I for one will take time out to thank Chris Sutton.

I sincerely hope you have many years of fun in your shiny new motohome.

HurricaneSmith


----------



## Nora+Neil

Glad it all sorted. 
Go and enjoy it and look after your health.


----------



## 96410

I did say in an early post that you needed to talk to a manager,

But as to the £300 in charges, You did miss 2 payments so you can't blame Lloyds for that.

And my Lloyds shares flew up today so no more bad press please.  

Well done in keeping your van.


----------



## 101405

Glad it was sorted , But you are still in debt to Black horse, What you need to sort out is another form of finance away from BH, And always have cover for your debt.My moto has always been ! never ever buy with HP/credit.


----------



## locovan

Hi I would like to add my Congratulations to you on bringing this story to a happy ending so glad you shared it with us .
Please look after your health and enjoy your life. :lol:


----------



## waspes

So glad its all over for you, look after your health and enjoy your van.

Peter.


----------



## Penquin

It is great to read of a successful conclusion, not cheap but as has been said you did miss two payments albeit through extenuating factors. At least it is resolved - we can all think how we would have reacted in a similar situation and be thankful that a useful e-mail address was located. And we should all be thankful for the support of so many people on this forum. 

Direct contact with senior staff has resolved the issue, sadly minions who answer the phone probably do not have the authority to do that and it is often difficult to get past them in large organisations.

Breathe a large sigh of relief, have a glass of a decent beverage (single malt?) and try to put it behind you. You will never forget the pain caused by this situation but must now move forward to enjoy your investment (before none of us can afford even an egg-cup fuel of fuel for our vehicles!).

Good luck, hope we see you around.


----------



## 92046

Glad all sorted,

Congratulations to all, and thanks to Mr Chris Sutton,

If all the top people worked to the standard of Mr Sutton the world would not be in the financial state it is in now,

Best Regards to all 

Colin R...... 
Shetland Islands


----------



## JockandRita

carolgavin said:


> Am glad it all worked out for you David and thank goodness for Chris Sutton who went out of his way to sort things out for you.
> Well done Chris.


My sentiments too Carol.

Good luck with you new MH and with your health David. Enjoy. 

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

I think Nuke or the moderators need to award some medals


----------



## locovan

sallytrafic said:


> I think Nuke or the moderators need to award some medals


I think that the outcome is a medal enough.
The forum and all those that took part are very happy with the results.
It was a great ending :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

Hi all,

As quick as I was, to email Chris Sutton at Black Horse Finance voicing my concerns etc, I have been equally quick to email him again, but this time to thank him. 

I have just received a polite reply a few moments ago.

Good on you Chris Sutton.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## badger

Having been in similar situations myself, I know just how stressfull it is......
I would just like to offer my sincere congrats to David for coping with th stress and to all you forum members for you tenacity in resolving the dilema............well done...... =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## 92859

*resolution*

Greetings.........................

.............and congratulations on a wonderful resolve to your issues with Black Horse david3003.

Have a wonderful time in your motorhome.


----------



## Penquin

I sent Chris a thank you e-mail yesterday and also had a very polite response from him. I hope that everyone who contacted him would have done the same thing - we are all quick to show our concern, we should also be as quick to say thank you when some-one has "gone the extra mile" even if it is what would have hoped would be the norm in companies.


----------



## locovan

Penquin said:


> I sent Chris a thank you e-mail yesterday and also had a very polite response from him. I hope that everyone who contacted him would have done the same thing - we are all quick to show our concern, we should also be as quick to say thank you when some-one has "gone the extra mile" even if it is what would have hoped would be the norm in companies.


Hi
Yes we all seem to have contacted because it was polite to say thanks to a man at the top as he needn't have listen to us but he did. He could have just passed it to anyone else but he sorted it in his own time as well.
Maybe he should stand for Parliament he sounds like he has the right qualifications and a heart. :lol:


----------



## Penquin

locovan said:


> Maybe he should stand for Parliament he sounds like he has the right qualifications and a heart. :lol:


No chance, he sounds too honest and helpful!


----------



## carolgavin

I also thanked him for his help Penguin hunny thought it was the very least I could do. I got a reply back from him within minutes. He is a very helpful and nice chap who helped David in time of need.


----------

